# thinking of moving to Evia



## pandelis (Nov 25, 2009)

I am contemplating moving to Greece. Does anyone have any information/ideas/good advice/warnings about buying property and living in Evia?
How do property prices and the cost of living there compare to other areas?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## EviaAndrew (Dec 17, 2009)

pandelis said:


> I am contemplating moving to Greece. Does anyone have any information/ideas/good advice/warnings about buying property and living in Evia?
> How do property prices and the cost of living there compare to other areas?
> Thanks for any help!


Prices can vary quite alot depending on where you want to live or what type of property you want to buy. Around Halkida they are more expensive. To get agood idea of prices and advice on buying on the island(and in Greece generally) try the following website - eviavillas.co.uk . Hope this helps


----------



## pandelis (Nov 25, 2009)

EviaAndrew said:


> Prices can vary quite alot depending on where you want to live or what type of property you want to buy. Around Halkida they are more expensive. To get agood idea of prices and advice on buying on the island(and in Greece generally) try the following website - eviavillas.co.uk . Hope this helps


Thanks for the reply. I have had a look on the site that you mentioned and there do seem to be quite a few properties on the market. Do you live in Evia, and if so, are there any areas that you would recommend avoiding? I am not into noise and tourist complexes, I am probably looking for a flat, close enough to a beach to be able to manage without a car, not in an ex-pat enclave! Any ideas?
Thanks again!


----------



## EviaAndrew (Dec 17, 2009)

pandelis said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have had a look on the site that you mentioned and there do seem to be quite a few properties on the market. Do you live in Evia, and if so, are there any areas that you would recommend avoiding? I am not into noise and tourist complexes, I am probably looking for a flat, close enough to a beach to be able to manage without a car, not in an ex-pat enclave! Any ideas?
> Thanks again!


Yes I have lived here now for about 15 years. Evia is very much NOT an expat enclave. In fact the island is 99% Greek - it is where alot of Athenians build their summer villas. If you are looking for somewhere close to the beach where you do not have to drive then I would recommend Levkanti ( just South of the bridge at Halkida), or Eretria(about 10 minutes drive further down the coast) Eviavillas is our company, so you can contact me using any of the numbers on the website to discuss in detail.


----------

